# Chocolate brisish shorthair-CUTE!!



## we love bsh's

Meet 'Cadbury' at 4 weeks,my new stud to be wee baby...hope you like.


----------



## JTK79

He is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

A very yummy 'bar' of chocolate :001_wub::001_wub:
Congratulations :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Ah he's gorgeous


----------



## we love bsh's

Thankyou everyone


----------



## zippie161

WANT!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's

that made me chuckle


----------



## Aurelie

What a handsome chap, love him, he is such a lovely colour - I think his fur could be described as luxurious!


----------



## Matilda32

Oh how sweet. I love BSH, I have 2 myself.


----------



## colliemerles

_he is beautiful, i love chocolate cats, i have a chocolate british short hair varient called coco,_


----------



## harrys_mum

wot, what a beauty.
michelle x


----------



## Minminabby

So cute no words can describe it... :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jenny1966

:001_wub: I would rather have him than REAL chocolate!!!! He is gorgeous


----------



## we love bsh's

colliemerles said:


> _he is beautiful, i love chocolate cats, i have a chocolate british short hair varient called coco,_


you will have to show me some pictures somtime so i can have a nosey!


----------



## we love bsh's

harrys_mum said:


> wot, what a beauty.
> michelle x


lol thankyou


----------



## we love bsh's

Jenny1966 said:


> :001_wub: I would rather have him than REAL chocolate!!!! He is gorgeous


ooh its close tho ha ha


----------



## colliemerles

_coco my british short hair variant,.
_


----------



## we love bsh's

colliemerles said:


> _coco my british short hair variant,.
> _


a right little poser...are they related the choc and lilac


----------



## jopetportraits

He's so cute.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles

we love bsh's said:


> a right little poser...are they related the choc and lilac


_Yes i brought them as two brothers from a breeder, but when i took them to be neutured the vet rang to say the lilac,Dazzle, was actually a female, lol, so yes, they are brother and sister,_


----------



## we love bsh's

colliemerles said:


> _Yes i brought them as two brothers from a breeder, but when i took them to be neutured the vet rang to say the lilac,Dazzle, was actually a female, lol, so yes, they are brother and sister,_


wow some breeder to be getting it wrong.:lol:


----------



## kellyrich

aaaaah hes so cute! Adorable! 

I have a chocolate BSH and everybody comments saying that they have never seena cat that colour before! Hes my loveable little rouge who never stops talking!


----------



## we love bsh's

kellyrich said:


> aaaaah hes so cute! Adorable!
> 
> I have a chocolate BSH and everybody comments saying that they have never seena cat that colour before! Hes my loveable little rouge who never stops talking!


do you have any pics of him


----------



## PetloverJo

Cadbury looks so cute I could eat him up


----------



## BespokePetSupplies

Omg I want one! What a lovely colour


----------



## we love bsh's

4 days to go and counting  untill cadbury comes..he is huge,cant wait he he.


----------



## jill3

Gone really Broody now!!!
What a cute little Baby.
Love the pictures of him showing that lovely pink Tongue!!


----------



## we love bsh's

jill3 said:


> Gone really Broody now!!!
> What a cute little Baby.
> Love the pictures of him showing that lovely pink Tongue!!


Lol..You know where to come next year..lol.He is huge compared to them pics now.When i get him home ill put up new pics,his eye colour is super.


----------



## ellsbells0123

I really want another cat!!!! His lovely xXx


----------



## we love bsh's

ellsbells0123 said:


> I really want another cat!!!! His lovely xXx


The rule in my house is..i want...always gets! lol. 3 days to go


----------



## colliemerles

we love bsh's said:


> The rule in my house is..i want...always gets! lol. 3 days to go


_,,,, i wish that was the rule in my house....:thumbup:_


----------



## we love bsh's

colliemerles said:


> _,,,, i wish that was the rule in my house....:thumbup:_


Just been looking at your photos i love dizzy and coco and dazzle there look gorgeous they look super cute when they were babies


----------



## colliemerles

we love bsh's said:


> Just been looking at your photos i love dizzy and coco and dazzle there look gorgeous they look super cute when they were babies


_aww thank you, . They are British short hair variants._


----------



## we love bsh's

Yes i can see there big round head under all that hair and huge eyes.If 1 of my girls had 1 in their litter i would keep it for sure.It would be colourpoint too...fingers crossed.My stud carries the long hair gene.


----------



## colliemerles

we love bsh's said:


> Yes i can see there big round head under all that hair and huge eyes.If 1 of my girls had 1 in their litter i would keep it for sure.It would be colourpoint too...fingers crossed.My stud carries the long hair gene.


_if you do have any variants DONT POST PICTURES ON HERE, ( or i will have to catnap it :scared:,:thumbup:,,)_


----------



## we love bsh's

colliemerles said:


> _if you do have any variants DONT POST PICTURES ON HERE, ( or i will have to catnap it :scared:,:thumbup:,,)_


Lol.if i do i will title is 'colliemerls you must not look in here!' ha ha.I have a chocolate tabby cp girl due any day now i cant wait to see what she has.


----------



## colliemerles

we love bsh's said:


> Lol.if i do i will title is 'colliemerls you must not look in here!' ha ha.I have a chocolate tabby cp girl due any day now i cant wait to see what she has.


_have you got a website ?????? are you in the uk,........,:thumbup:,_


----------



## we love bsh's

In the uk yes,dont have web site as im crap on computers lol,will sort it son i hope.


----------



## colliemerles

we love bsh's said:


> In the uk yes,dont have web site as im crap on computers lol,will sort it son i hope.


_awww, how far away from Oxfordshire !!!,,,:lol::ihih:_


----------



## we love bsh's

colliemerles said:


> _awww, how far away from Oxfordshire !!!,,,:lol::ihih:_


Im not sure to be honest..sounds a fair distance but i have no idea,im in south yorkshire.


----------



## we love bsh's

...1 day to go now.


----------



## Cookieandme

we love bsh's said:


> Im not sure to be honest..sounds a fair distance but i have no idea,im in south yorkshire.


about 200 miles  Postcode dependant


----------



## we love bsh's

Thats a good old distance that is


----------



## we love bsh's

And...hes here,oh boy he is cute and a right little nutter lol.Pictures later


----------



## colliemerles

we love bsh's said:


> And...hes here,oh boy he is cute and a right little nutter lol.Pictures later


_aww excited , cant wait for pics.,,_


----------



## Cazzer

looking forward to the pictures


----------



## we love bsh's

here he is,cute cute cute.


----------



## MominsMummy

OMG... Cute is not the word....! He's absolutely gorgeous!.... Hmmmm.... I need some chocolate me thinks...


----------



## we love bsh's

ha ha yeah good idea


----------



## lymorelynn

He's lovely :001_wub: He looks as if he's going to be a bundle of mischief though  - cheeky little face


----------



## colliemerles

_He really is beautiful, and reminds me of my Coco.. _


----------



## colliemerles

_We need more pictures please.......,,,_


----------



## princessa rags

Hi did you get him from alfiebritz


----------



## we love bsh's

The gorgeous cadbury..


----------

